# phpbb or vbulletin?



## number (Oct 15, 2003)

hi,

I am a fan of vbulletin and I have choosen this type of forum for my own website.
The point is that the programmer who has been constructing the website, keeps on telling be that phpbb has the same peculiarities, it can do the same things of vbulletin and plus is open source.
I know phpbb as well, and it doesn't make me carazy, I mean just the way it looks like and plus I havent found certain characteristics that vbulletin has.
What do you guys think?
thanks


----------



## Dave_Snow (Oct 27, 2004)

You also might want to try XMB: www.xmbforum.com


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to Web Development for more response 

eddie


----------



## voxunity (Jun 29, 2005)

It would really depend on your needs.
phpBB is easy to modify, but vBulletin is much more advanced than phpbb.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

phpBB is very nice software. Unless you need the fancy vB features, I'd just phpBB.


----------



## voxunity (Jun 29, 2005)

phpBB + phpbbhacks: would be a great choice


----------



## BlazingWolf (Jul 5, 2005)

phpBB = Free. And it's open source so integrate it into your site and do really cool things.

I've never actually seen vBulletins admin system but from what I can see it has no advantages over phpBB.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

> phpBB is easy to modify


ROFLOL, that is the BIGGEST laugh I've had all day! If you have bothered to read the threads on the community at Phpbb then you would see ALL the screams for help in doing exactly that.

The new version of vbulletin, 3.5, is one of the EASIEST to modify thanks to the plugin system that has been designed. Liz


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

phpbb is good for a basic board, but it can be difficult to get alot of the neat fancy plugins and hacks to work. However it is free so if you are willing to do some reading and experimenting, phpbb is good.

vbulletin is super easy (compared to phpbb) to install extra plugins, and administer, but it costs money (not much money). If you need something setup and don't have time to read about how to get phpbb to do it, vbulletin is very nice.

IMO both are about equal in terms of stability and security.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

> I've never actually seen vBulletins admin system but from what I can see it has no advantages over phpBB


Vbulletin allows individuals a 24 hour look at their admin panel: vBulletin Admin Demo so that you CAN test drive the back end of it. However, this is the 3.0.7 version, I believe, not the 3.5 version which will include the plugin system. Liz


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

southernlady said:


> ROFLOL, that is the BIGGEST laugh I've had all day! If you have bothered to read the threads on the community at Phpbb then you would see ALL the screams for help in doing exactly that.
> 
> The new version of vbulletin, 3.5, is one of the EASIEST to modify thanks to the plugin system that has been designed. Liz


IMO phpBB is very easy to modify, especially if you know a dot of PHP. Most of the people complaining about the simple hacks are the ones that wouldn't read half a page of instructions. phpBB also has mods that can be installed through a plugin system (with no coding.)


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

> phpBB also has mods that can be installed through a plugin system (with no coding.)


If you are talking about EasyMod (it ain't and it doesn't work about half the time) Esp if you don't have root access. Given that, and the fact that after a certain # of hacks, even that bogs down and most of the best coders on the phpbb site will tell you to NOT use Easy Mod but to hack it yourself...then the plugin system at vbulletin is a far better system. Liz


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, I guess it depends on how easy you want things to be then. phpBB hacks are not hard to install manually still, most only take a few minutes.


----------



## pushcrew (Jul 31, 2005)

EasyMoD is cool, but the thing is vbulletin has lots of features that phpbb doesn't, but they do appear in phpbb mods, which is quite dum. But i prefer phpbb if your poor like me . there are also other free packages out there, just look it up on google, i remember i found like at least 5


----------

